# 2009 Calendar



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Do we continue forward with our 2009 Calendar, along with the 2009 Puppy Calendar we just started?

There's a ton of work involved in coordinating these submission threads, voting threads, resizing and uploading photos, not to mention the work involved to actually print, bind and ship the completed calendars.

I'd rather not spend the whole year working on this if no one is going to want them at the end of the year...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, after everything that went on last night, I don't blame you for questioning on whether we should do it or not.

I personally don't care either way. I think the contests are fun but more than likely wouldn't buy a calendar.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Honestly Rick, the fact that you're even still willing to work on them is amazing after everything you've been dealt. Personally I don't want you to have to go thru the effort given that some people (which I hope are the minority) don't seem to give a **** about your efforts.

All that being said, if the forum does move forward with the calendar, I would definitely purchase one.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think we should, and maybe Joe can handle the printing, etc as he suggested in his thread.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

If you decide to make them, Rick ... I WILL TAKE 1 FOR SURE! God bless you for not being discouraged!! YOURE THE BEST!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think we should, and maybe Joe can handle the printing, etc as he suggested in his thread.


Agree, not that I doubt your ability for a second, but to save you some grief ... You dont deserve to be sooo stressed about something so small! We'll just let Joe worry about it ... HEHEHEHE


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think we should, and maybe Joe can handle the printing, etc as he suggested in his thread.


Well, we did look at other printing options. But the costs were so much higher, most everyone agreed to go this route.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If I remember correctly, people didn't want Rick to do it more professionally because the prices were higher. People didn't want to pay $20 for a GRF Calendar...thats why he decided to do it himself at home.

Seems to me like someone is going to complain no matter what you do. So just do what you feel like doing.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I would say we should go ahead with it. Yeah, it was kinda rocky this time, but it was the first time. Hopefully with the year to work on it, we can get the kinks worked out. 

Rick, thanks for all the work you put into it! We really appreciate it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Seems to me like someone is going to complain no matter what you do. So just do what you feel like doing.


I loved doing this one. Yeah, there were times over the year where it didn't feel like it was worth all the time. But it felt so nice to have a completed product.

I'm willing to still dedicate my time to this....I just want to know if people will still want them next year.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want one!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I loved doing this one. Yeah, there were times over the year where it didn't feel like it was worth all the time. But it felt so nice to have a completed product.
> 
> I'm willing to still dedicate my time to this....I just want to know if people will still want them next year.


I'd take another one...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll take one, I love this years one, thank you Rick for all your hard work


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll be wanting 1


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I want! I want! I want!

*I want to buy a calendar (or 2)
*I want to be able to look at some of my favorite goldens from this forum throughout the year (the forum is blocked at work, so the calendar serves as a surrogate)
*I want Rick not to have to dip into his pocket to finance the calendar

I REALLY want for us to behave like goldens and get along!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think as it is your time and effort involved you are the only one who can answer this question.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

desilu said:


> I want! I want! I want!
> 
> *I want to buy a calendar (or 2)
> *I want to be able to look at some of my favorite goldens from this forum throughout the year (the forum is blocked at work, so the calendar serves as a surrogate)
> ...


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I want one 2009 calender also. I think that going the route Joe suggested is the way to go, that way there wont be anymore problems like you encountered last night. I am very impressed Rick, with all the flack that appeared last night that you would want to continue to do it. The price isnt an issue to me, just nice seeing goldens that I know on here. 
To everyone that didnt get your calender yet, I hope you get it soon, you will love it. I know Rick is doing everything he can to get them out.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Cafepress could handle everything including printing, shipping, and handling. 

Here is a link to the items page:

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/help/pricing_policy.aspx

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/sell/

There could be a GRF forum cafepress storefront and different items could be made.....including mousepads


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How about looking into a sponsor???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the calendars and the contests. I hope you do continue.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the contests would still be successful, even if there were not a calendar. I know if I just went through what you did, I'd be pretty discouraged. 

In fact, other then closing a thread last night, I was not even involved, but took some crap over it anyway via email. After getting that from someone who I THOUGHT was my friend, it just does not seem worth it to me.

BTW.. Mine hangs in a place of honor over my desk, and I really enjoy the heck out of it. There really are some beautiful photos in there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry Vern you got flack over it. You had nothing to do with it....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I think the contests would still be successful, even if there were not a calendar. I know if I just went through what you did, I'd be pretty discouraged.


The supportive PMs, e-mails and posts far outweigh the negative. And I'm not even saying I don't understand. I didn't plan for this to happen.

I hope that once I get them shipped, at least some satisfaction will be reached.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great idea MM

I guess my creative brain is in overload right now. There are several calendars offered on cafepress. I like this one for a base price of $3.99 Rick made a wallpaper once of some dogs on the forum.......and the same idea would work well with the $3.99 calendar. 

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx?clear=true&no=74

Here is the wallpaper(created by rick) that I use on my desktop


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=3010&catid=3


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I will buy one if you take the trouble to make them, but if you choose not to, I would understand that as well!!! So I'm voting yes, but regardless of the outcome, you have my support.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The supportive PMs, e-mails and posts far outweigh the negative. And I'm not even saying I don't understand. I didn't plan for this to happen.
> 
> I hope that once I get them shipped, at least some satisfaction will be reached.


You live and you learn.... 

I will buy one next year if I'm not broke again.....maybe you should sell them in September or something.....lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> I will buy one next year if I'm not broke again.....maybe you should sell them in September or something.....lol


I can't get them printed until November though...because that's the last month of the photo contests....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Here is the wallpaper(created by rick) that I use on my desktop
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=3010&catid=3


I had forgotten about the wallpapers....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welll as usual I have missed something again. I didn;t get an order in this year with being in the hospital and all and had really thought they had been mailed out and the such. I am with you on what ever you decide Rick you are the one doing the work.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Welll as usual I have missed something again. I didn;t get an order in this year with being in the hospital and all and had really thought they had been mailed out and the such. I am with you on what ever you decide Rick you are the one doing the work.


You didn't order....but you've got one coming....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well All I can say Rick is I just read the pther thread. And I wouldnt want to put up with that another year. Maybe the screensacer things is a way to go just to keep certain people from questioning your integrity. This form is about fun for most of us though there will always be those that think it is use for their personal soap box on whatever issue.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This is my official position:

We will continue doing our monthly photo contests!

If Rick wants to continue doing it, please just go on, if not, let me know as soon as possible here or by pm and even that there'll be a little more on my plate, I'll manage and gladly take over the job. I just need to know as early as possible, so I can prepare. I like our monthly photo competitions and don't want to lose them. Let me know Rick.

*Regarding printing, shipping and everything else, it'll be done through a third party, company which may end up to being a little more expensive, but which is making their living by providing a professional service. *

*NOTE: From now on, printing, binding, nor shipping, will be handled by a person from this forum. I will not discuss this part!!!*

This way, neither me or Rick will end up being responsible for any issues as we just experienced. 
_Without any hard feelings and without questioning Rick's integrity,__ I really have to say, that this situation has pissed me off beyond description!_
_Rick, look at the poll results and you'll know why!_

This way, I am extending my sorry to all involved and those who paid, but never received what they had paid for. Rick is now working on resolving it.
I am very sorry, that our first year of GRF Calendars acquired such a bad reputation.

Joe


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nuff said for me!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Rick, just like to say I appreciate all the time and effort you put into making the calander work.

Cheers !!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe more people voted NO than YES.

I don't know what to say... Sorry you even had to start this poll, Rick.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow, I can't believe more people voted NO than YES.
> 
> I don't know what to say... Sorry you even had to start this poll, Rick.


Me either... crazy!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I truly hope we have them again. I could never give my word to being able to purchase one since we live check to check but I certainly hope I have the opportunity.I love this forum and feel badly that Rick got so much grief over this.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Hey Rick, just like to say I appreciate all the time and effort you put into making the calander work.


Same here..


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Rick, I will buy another one for sure! FWIW, I love that calendar and think you did a great job. It brings a smile to my face every time I look at it.

I understand how much work it must be, and if you don't have the time this year, or are unsure if you want to continue I totally get it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....30-32. Even knowing what's happened, I'm surprised.

I kinda hope the 32 who voted against won't be submitting any photos....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This vote is kind of shocking, I would love to know how many no votes are actually everyday contributors and vice versa.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rick, 
I am not sure what has been happening with the calendar. I always submit pictures, yet I didn't vote, because I did not purchase the last calendar, so therefore, I don't think I should have any say as to whether or not you should continue. I personally think it is a nice idea, especially for those people whose dogs won and are in the calendar. Who doesn't want a calendar with their dogs in it, but I think the decision is entirely up to you. I am sorry if anyone has made you feel bad.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I voted no, but only because I did not want to see Rick suffer through this situation again. I would love to change my vote based on new info.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....30-32. Even knowing what's happened, I'm surprised.
> 
> I kinda hope the 32 who voted against won't be submitting any photos....


 
Me too, just read what happened, so sorry I know it's hard to please people sometimes, just want to tell you you did a great job and yes I will buy one next year too:wave:








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I voted no, but only because I did not want to see Rick suffer through this situation again. I would love to change my vote based on new info.


I bet several of those no's fall into this category. I almost voted no just to say that you weren't forced to do it if you didn't want to, but I ended up voting yes instead to say that I would buy one if you made one.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....30-32. Even knowing what's happened, I'm surprised.
> 
> I kinda hope the 32 who voted against won't be submitting any photos....


 
Rick, next time, please leave out comments like these.

Why you think, 32 people members didn't vote in favour of continuing with 2009 Calendar?

From what I know, they voted 'NO', because they had a bad experience. Some claim their calendars were not delivered, or money returned when delivery was not met on time.

If I'd be them, I'll probably feel the same way and I am surprised so many of them took it the way they did.

But lets leave that for a second. Lets get back to your reaction, that had really surprised me.

Rick, I wouldn't comment on that, but admins and mods should be on the same page, and I think we're not.

I expected from you an exact opposite reaction, hoping this people will change their mind and come and still post their photos. Even if at this particular moment, so many of them feel otherwise.

I would try to convince them, this will not happen again and that we'll do our best to make them happy next time we do our calendars. But hoping for them to leave is like saying: "If you don't like the way we do it, go away!"

Sorry, I hope I didn't hurt your feelings, and this maybe should be a private message, but I strongly feel I am correct on this one being posted as an online statement.

Joe


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Ricks reaction just shows how much he took yesterday. I myself think he did an awesome job under pressure and criticism yesterday at not losing his cool. I don't think he meant it in a screw you kind of way. This isn't even my business, I realize, but at the same time I really like Rick and hated what I was reading yesterday. I'll shut up now


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> From what I know, they voted 'NO', because they had a bad experience. Some claim their calendars were not delivered, or money returned when delivery was not met on time.


32 people didn't have bad experiences. I have 20 calendars to mail. But 50 sitting at Staples. We printed and binded 30 extras, because many people had PMed me or e-mailed me that they would also order, so we did extra so we'd be ready for them.

And it's 14 people waiting for those 20 calendars. Three of them contest winners getting their free calendar, one of whom I already mailed one calendar and forgot to include the free one.

52 people ordered a combined 63 calendars in the first printing....and each got their calendars right away. Many of who e-mailed and PMed me about how much they loved their calendar.

Where are those votes?

And of the 14 members still waiting, I have offered refunds. I have explained the best I could what has happened. And I'm doing my absolute best to resolve the situation as soon as I can.

I never planned on going two months without a paycheck. But I'm doing what I can to fix it. It's not perfect...but it's the best I've got.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All I wanted to know is when to expect my calendar. I found out more than I really ever wanted to know. When I purchased my calendar on Dec. 11, I thought my payment would reimburse Rick for his expenses and the balance would help to support the forum. 

I don't care where the money went, but I do care that I was lead to believe that the monies would be used to keep the forum running. I'm sorry that you were financially strapped Rick, but I just could never understand how after paying for the calendars, you were still short when you posted the following. 

I know we can't all agree and I may be stepping on my soapbox and will get flamed, but disclosure is very, very important. 



RickGibbs








Super Moderator
Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: Renton, WA
Posts: 16,428 
Images: 64
   

UPDATE!!!

All calendars were shipped today. And I'm excited to hear when everyone gets theirs. I hope they survive good in shipping.

If everyone could PM me or e-mail ([email protected]) me when they get theirs, I'd really appreciate that, so I can mark you off the list...

Between shipping costs, binding and printing....I went a little over what I had budgeted, but I still have around $200 for Joe....so that's great.

I still have a few calendars left, too. And can always print them in batches of 10, if there's still others wanting them...


Today, 08:55 AM 
Joe








Administrator
Join Date: Apr 2005
Location: Richmond Hill, On, Canada
Posts: 2,897 
Images: 155
 

In the light of all the private messages, where some of you are contacting me regarding this issue, asking me to give some cash to Rick, I have to mention (even that I really wanted to let this stay between me and Rick), that absolutely no proceeds from either calendar sales or donations attached to it, went to Golden Retriever Forum or me personally. To be completely honest, I don't even have a clue how much money this sale generated.

I think, Rick will not object to me revealing, that just day or two after he started to sell and ship these calendars, we have made a verbal agreement together, where I authorized him to keep all the proceeds from calendar sales and donations attached to these sales.

This was suppose to be a small reimbursement and a thank you from me, for all the hard work, he's done here at this forum since its first day. I am 100% sure, that what he generated from the sales of these calendars will not even half cover all the time and hard work he put to promote this forum. Without him, we wouldn't be where we're now, plus if it wasn't for him, we would probably not even have our monthly photo competitions.

Regarding this issue and also as an answer to FranH, I hope you will see it in a different light now.

Regarding reimbursements, we all know, that these things happen and a lot of shipped packages got lost over the Christmas time. So to take the pressure from Rick and without any hard feelings, I will accept the charges of reimbursing all affected people personally.

Those of you who didn't receive their calendar, please send me your paypal contact by private message and I will paypal your money back asap.

Next year, when it comes to printing and shipping, we'll do it a bit differently and while it may cost little more, I will hire a company (there is many of them now) to do the printing and shipping and also taking the stress of eventual reimbursing in case there are any troubles.

Once again, thanks Rick for all your hard work.
__________________


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm done...


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got home to see this thread - so here's my two cents.

I love my calendar and I would definitely buy another one for 2009. However, I DON'T want to see a forum member get BASHED for unforseen circumstances.

Rick, I truly appreciate all you have done in creating and sending out these calendars. It is obvious that you are doing all you can to resolve the issues that have come up. However, maybe it will be better to have a third party take over so that you don't have to put up with this. Also, if it helps, maybe some forum members could buy another calendar to have at home or at work or give as gifts or something to take the extra calendar stock off your hands. Just a thought - I would be willing to buy another one.

BTW, I still voted to have a calendar next year - one way or another.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I’ll step right up here and get “flamed” with Kim. I voted no, and I’m not afraid to say that. Plain and simple… bad experience. This has nothing to do with “liking Rick” or not… some of you seem to think this is a personal attack on him. I realize that you’re loyalty is with him, however if you put yourself in some of our places would you not question some things? I’ll throw this out there… but I think if this was another person that was doing this opinions would be different. 
All I see in this is people being upset about not receiving something they paid for and questioning that. Nobody has bashed anyone... they have spoken up and asked questions. Myself being one. My dogs are in the calendar, and I also bought one for my mother. So yes… maybe it’s “just” a calendar as someone put it, but to some of us we thought the calendar was important and I know we were *led to believe the extra money from the calendars were going to help support the forum that we all love so much.* Why else would we buy them?? If I hadn't thought so, I would have drove to the mall with my money and bought a generic GR one the spot. 
So for people on here to criticize us for being upset about this is actually kind of crappy. I don’t think it was anyone’s intentions to “attack” Rick, we were simply questioning what was going on. Information that was given was very vague… so yes I feel it was necessary. I still think information is vague and I still don’t understand why calendars are waiting anywhere when Joe gave Rick the okay to keep the extra money. But whatever. I said that I feel horrible that Rick has not gotten paid at work, however like it was pointed out when you take on something... you deliver. 
Joe, thank you for posting what you just did. I completely agree. Instead of criticizing everyone that voted no and telling us you hope we won’t submit pictures, why not react differently. However, I guess from Rick's point of view that will be a lot less pictures you have to sort through! I guess it will work out in your favor.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am a "no" voter too. I received the calendar I purchased, however, my only intention for purchasing it was to support the forum. I did not know until yesterday that the forum did not receive a dime. I was, and still am shocked. I feel betrayed and misled.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good God if I could only go back in the hospital.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Good God if I could only go back in the hospital.


Now Hooch we don't need you to get sick again, stay away from this thread


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Good God if I could only go back in the hospital.


Can I come with you.... I'll bring the girls too.... it'll be fun... ??

This is getting pretty ridiculous...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Good God if I could only go back in the hospital.


No matter how I feel about this whole thing, it's definitely not worth you going back to the hospital.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I know I said I'd shut up but must post to tell Hooch not to say that!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

At least then I could only read on thread a day. I am just sick and tired of the bickering that has been going on here the last few months. I kept my forum up for months trying to decide if this is the place I wanted to be and the same week I make my decision crap hits the fan and seems to once a week.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am in this case right up with all those who voted "no" and understand their disappointment more than they can imagine, because I am sharing a disappointment of my own right with them.

Someone ordered a calendar on 11 of December and still did not get it by 21 of January? Rick, are you kidding me? You had all the money from the sale and donations, only for this purpose. 
Anyhow, you did a lot of good for this forum, so even that I am truly disapointed, I am not going to react any further to anything you said, because I might say something not exactly nice and that I don't want to.

Rick, all our further communication regarding this issue, by pm or email please.
/I have sent you couple of questions already./


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think that would be for the best cause I am not exactly happy myself at this point.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

I know. I have no business in this, because I haven't been around. Too busy. But I think that most of the people have appreciate what all my dad has done for this calender. I understand that he shouldn't have done what he did. BUT going two MONTHS with out a paycheck and having 7 people to feed, I understand why he did it. The people that are making a big deal about this, I guess have never been in the situation of NOT getting paid ON TIME. For the people that appriciate what MY DAD has done for this calender.Thank you. My dad was SO excited to send out the final product.... 

You guys sit there and say how bad you feel for him not gettting paid.. But yet, you come on here and make him feel horrible.

You guys paid $12. That was for the calender and the shipping. BUT with my dads boss not being able to find the time of finding the binding machine. He had to take that and get it binded. Then out of his pocket he did the shipping. 

You guys are sitting here attacking him. Hes doing the best he can... Hes done everything he can to go get them but everything isnt turning out the way it should. 

WE have worked really hard on all this. I just thought more people would appriciate it.


Aleesha


----------



## mom o'gold (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebel Red said:


> I understand that he shouldn't have done what he did. BUT going two MONTHS with out a paycheck and having 7 people to feed, I understand why he did it. The people that are making a big deal about this, I guess have never been in the situation of NOT getting paid ON TIME.


So your saying that since your dad had seven mouths to feed, it was ok for him to use people's money on his family, instead of sending them their calendar? Why didn't he rob a store? He had a good reason, SEVEN MOUTHS TO FEED.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rebel Red said:


> . *I understand that he shouldn't have done what he did. BUT going two MONTHS with out a paycheck and having 7 people to feed, I understand why he did it.*


I sniffed this out a LONG TIME AGO. I would like to change my response from yes to NO. This is a complete misappropriation of the GRF money. In fact, it is illegal. I don't care what your financial situation is, THIS WAS NOT YOUR MONEY TO SPEND. PERIOD. So all of you people who bashed McSwede and Kimm and others, now the truth has come out. The forum members trusted Rick to use this money for the calendars and the calendars only....I guess that trust has been broken.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Now hold on a minute. I don't see anywhere that Rick put any money in his pocket that came from our orders. If anything, he paid out of his pocket and lost money on this endeavour. He had to pay for binding, which wasn't figured into the initial cost. Please do not impugne this man's honesty.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh i don't think I'm reading between the lines here, it is in black and white.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I purchased 2 calendars. I wanted to pay more than what they were selling for and have the extra go to the forum. But, as I do not have a PayPal account, and even had to make two separate orders because the QTY could not be increased, I paid the regular price, and then made a separate donation to the forum, figuring that plus the $5 from each calendar sale would help... I got my calendars very quickly. It's a great calendar. Honestly, though, as I don't really have a clue who any of the dogs are, and I didn't submit any photos myself (being banned and all )my purchase was a gesture of support for the forum. I am very disappointed knowing what happened. I am not, nor will I, "bash" Rick. But I will say that I am quite sure that if he had come to the forum, told us what was going on, we'd have rallied round and sent him money to help. It's what this forum does best - coming to the aid of a fellow member in need, swiftly and non-judgementally. Instead, the way it played out, it has fostered mistrust and hard feelings, which is a shame. And likely has been humiliating and embarrassing for Rick and his family. This all could have been avoided... I voted yes, because I would again purchase calendars, or any other item as a fund raiser, but would now change my vote to no with the caveat that the entire thing would have to be handled by a third party, with full disclosure as to who/what/when, before I would purchase.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Tin foil hat on.

I too smelled something fishy here and got hosed by the high and mighty on this forum because of it. If you don't get paid for the work you do at your job and you stay at that job, well to me its no excuse. You need to seriously look at your situation and quite whining about it and get a real job with a real pay check.

Now I to payed for a calendar on 12/11 and have yet to receive it. Just so you know Joe. 

Funny thing is if Joe handles the calendar next year, I'll buy one. If Rick does, I won't.

Tin foil hat off.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Do any of you people know what it's like to not get paid for 2 month, I do and my family does. I don't think Rick took the money for the calendar's, get real, leave the man alone he's doing the best he can. These are though times for some of us, but I guess for some of you who are sitting on a nice pillow of money it don't matter. I will gladly give my calendar to someone who didn't get one yet.








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Threads are kept open way to long here for what seems to be our amusement at the expense of others.This could be handled in pm's. Thats my honest opinion and one thing about this forum that actually disappoints me


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Threads are kept open way to long here for what seems to be our amusement at the expense of others.This could be handled in pm's. Thats my honest opinion and one thing about this forum that actually disappoints me


Its Ricks thread.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

McSwede said:


> Its Ricks thread.


Rick doesn't close a thread because HE'S getting bashed.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Rick doesn't close a thread because HE'S getting bashed.


Your not getting bashed. The truth will set you free.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

McSwede said:


> Your not getting bashed. The truth will set you free.


What truth? I've said what I need to say. 

Calendars will be mailed tomorrow.

That's really the end of the story.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think two days of this is enough. Rick and Joe are handling this through PMs and the rest of you should also. This is not a side I for one want newbies seeing of us.


----------

